# Whitby parking



## sheldonleecooper (May 13, 2012)

i work in whitby on the north yorkshire coast and it is getting so difficult to park when i get to work because of very large motorhomes . local people are very annoyed as they park in large groups leaving large spaces between each other so they can get in and out, without regard to others who need to park .
as a vw camper owner of many years i find it sad that they get a bad press but i do agree with local feeling . if u are retired or semi retired and can afford one of these large mororhomes , then i am sure you they can afford a camp site . i am all for the freeman but would they like it out side of there house , i think not .



site admin note - split out from old unrelated post


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

sheldonleecooper said:


> i work in whitby on the north yorkshire coast and it is getting so difficult to park when i get to work because of very large motorhomes . local people are very annoyed as they park in large groups leaving large spaces between each other so they can get in and out, without regard to others who need to park .
> as a vw camper owner of many years i find it sad that they get a bad press but i do agree with local feeling . if u are retired or semi retired and can afford one of these large mororhomes , then i am sure you they can afford a camp site . i am all for the freeman but would they like it out side of there house , i think not .


I agree that it is not fair to park directly outside someones house.

If you cannot park because of motorhomes parking outside someones house as you say then I presume you too are wanting to park directly outside someones house, why don't you pay for a car park when going to work?

People do like to park at the coast where they have a view of the sea. The council could start charging for parking if there is a big problem as you suggest, like they do at the sea front in Scarborough.

Motorhomes do contribute a lot to the economy in Whitby you know.

Basically you are saying you don't want motorhomes parking because they are taking up your(possibly free/cheap) parking space.

Like your philosophy, don't want motorhomes parking in the town but welcome all the money the owners spend in the shops.

We are often in Whitby, although use a site and either walk/cycle in BUT that is not possible for everyone, I know a disabled couple who also love Whitby but park in the town.

Don't know whats happening in this country, everyday you look on here and there is campaigns to stop people parking everywhere, pay your road tax/insurance but you can only park at a £20/£30 a night site, no wonder we all P--S off abroad, long live Germany, ah such bliss.

You have another 4 posts by the way to have a further rant then you can continue your campaign elsewhere.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Some of these motorhomes you are talking about may well be staying on sites and then using it to go into the town during the day, or alternatively stopping off en route to a site.


----------



## sheldonleecooper (May 13, 2012)

ha ha , so sorry to have wound you up , it wasnt my intention . i really think you may have misunderstood me , i am not on a campaign to ruin any ones parking rights , or freedom to roam . i do enjoy free parking ,m when i can get parked , but i contribute to that with my council tax i suppose , tho that maybe inncorrect lol . if it is then sorry . i work for disabled adults and therfore it is the frustration that these almost commercial sized vehicles cause to us when trying to use the homes vehicle that i find annoying too so its not my own needs i am solely concerned with so please do not think i am a selfish person . there are many responsible wild campers and bless them i have had some great chats while in my vw , i am merely giving a point of view of the whitby worker who gets paid little enough an hour as it is and then has too pay for a car park , i live 12.5 miles away and there are no buses so using the car is my only option sadly . i do feel quite saddened by the way you have ended your reply to me on the forum as it seem that you have judged me in some way , but hey ho such is life . you keep safe and i shall use my last 3 posts to try and not upset any one , cheerio , happy camping ... wild of course lol.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hey no hard feelings. I was just responding to what you said in your initial post, I did say immediately that it was not correct to park outside someones home.

I do respect others peoples opinions at all times even though I may not agree with them.

We work in the same sector by the way, I am a manager in supported living(Learning Disabilities and Mental Health) and run 4 homes where people move into their own homes in the community.

You should therefore know that ''Labelling'' is not good practise and it is not just retired or semi-retired that have motorhomes, when conflicts arise within the home then everyones rights should be respected/taken on board.

Please read your first post again, maybe we should meet up for a chat sometime seeing as though we work in the same sector.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Did you find this very old thread via a google search sheldonleecooper ?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I suppose I could say anybody can park anything anywhere that is legal if they have paid any parking charges, or park anywhere they like in any vehicle they have that is free to park without any local restrictions or traffic regulations being imposed, if they have a valid road tax disc on their vehicle be it a Smart car or a motorhome..

We do not own the highways as motor homers, and neither does anybody else, It sounds like you want to put your beach towel on a public parking space.. Your not German are you?.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## sheldonleecooper (May 13, 2012)

lol no i am not german , tho i believe its a nice place to park your camper lol. i seem to have riled people by my comments , in reply i say this ... it states on lamp posts and such in and around whitby , NO SLEEPING OVER NIGHT IN VEHICLES . BETWEEN 11PM AND 7 AM , would you all agree that this sign should be adhered to ? because i feel that even if a local bylaw is maybe not well enforced by the local police or traffic wardens it still needs to be recognized as an instruction of how to behave . also as PAUL ,or is it COPPO has mentioned , he and i are in the same sector [ care ] and its not acceptable to label people , well if i did i do apologize and for the record i am merely putting these points across to your forum because whitby and scarboro council are intending making it into a park and ride area , meaning only local residents can park , this had been decided ,if its put thru , directly because of the problem caused by irrisponsible and indescriminate parking , not just by campers vans admittedly . there are many campsites within a mile or so of whitby and i f i saw a sign saying no sleeping in vehicles ,i as a law abiding road user would go to a campsite . finally by me working in whitby i do not impact upon the motorhome users life style and cause them problems , but , the behaviour of SOME of these m.home users most definatly impacts upon my work life . you all take care and i sincerly mean that , i am just trying to put across the point of view of a local worker ,bye now .


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Sheldon

It's always good to get some reasonably balanced opinion from differing folk, but I wonder if you can add some clarification please?

Are you saying large MHs are stopping overnight on places designated as "no overnight sleeping" or are you saying that when you arrive at your "usual" parking spot it is occupied by MHs?

In the latter case, these MHs may just have arrived before you did: as posted earlier, they have as much right to park there as you. Certainly many MHers leave site early to get the best parking spots: after all, we can have our breakfast where-ever we want. 

When it's tourist season I'm sure many seaside places get crowded, and it is down to local politicians to decide how to regulate this. If they are happy for you to park your car there all day, they should be happy for me to park on the same basis. If you go off to work (no matter how worthy) and I go off to the beach, we should be treated equally surely?

If it is a case of MHs disobeying legally enacted bylaws, then again it is down to local politicians. Sadly (?), some councils put up notices but don't enact the legislation and when this is known then a number of folk will call their bluff. This may well annoy residents, but there is no law allowing you sole-rights to a view. In fact, there isn't (from memory) a law allowing you access to your property, only egress.

Whilst I benefit from living in a very attractive area with lovely views, I have to accept the legal situation. When I tour I much prefer not to block someone else's views, but I am not prepared to drive for miles (polluting the atmosphere, causing traffic hold-ups) whilst searching for a "better" place. Live and let live is a good motto.

In some French resorts (eg Le Touquet) motorhomes are banned from parking in the town BUT specific parking places are provided. If you were to campaign for MH parking in Whitby, I'm sure you would get some support on here.

Have a good summer - Gordon


----------



## sheldonleecooper (May 13, 2012)

they park mainly on seas front , which as you say is a nice place to park for the day , but the problem is that it quite plainly states NO SLEEPING IN VEHICLES BETWEEN 11PM AND 7 AM , this is what ticks a lot of folks off , including day visitors both in campers and standard vehicles . only last week an elderly chap in a fiat camper had a chat with me and was just as miffed about the amount of large long staying motorhomes along the sea front , as he had come for the day and couldnt get parked , as i left at just after 9am [ i work nights] i pulled out and he pulled in to the space i had vacated , thats how we got chatting as i made it known to him that i was about to leave the space . its just such a shame that feeling towards m.homers and campers in general is becoming a bit of an issue . i am on the side of the freeman and of campers and the like ,but i do feel that these large and edmittedly impressive motorhomes , are not really suited to parking in standard spaces and in large numbers . please do not brand me a member of the fun police lol as i am not a bad chap really , i just thought it would be a good idea to bring these comments to the attention of yourselves . if you check next time you are in whitby what it says on the signs i mentioned , they are on just about every sign post or lamp post on the sea front and around the town . if teenagers disobeyed signage telling them not to do something [ ball games or not to smoke etc , i am sure we would all have something to say about it , so that is why i beleive theses signs shoiuld be adhered to and not just blatantly ignored ,it gives all of us responsible wild campers a bad name , and finally it wasnt just a handful of these vehicles , at one point i counted 30 plus on and around the sea front , ALL, parked within a few feet of one of these signs . thanks for hearing me out , i hope sincerly that i have not offended any one , so i will leave you too it cheerio .


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

As said earlier just because a sign says something it doesn't mean it's legally enforceable. The "No Camping" signs on lay-bys all over Scotland are having to be removed this year because it has been found that they have no legal basis whatsoever and cannot (and need not) be enforced.

Notwithstanding that, I can see why locals might get annoyed with blanket long term parking (of any sort) and yes, motorhomes are just a little more obvious than the cars and vans that no doubt also do it. 

But if it is a problem then it is up to the Council to do something about it after a suitable public participation exercise to see if there really is a problem and what may or may not need to be done.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

> then it is up to the Council to do something about it


Stanner - the local council has done something about it - they've made one specific car park in whitby the place where m/h's can legaly overnight. the downside for many will be the fact there's a charge.

Read more about it here

I suspect the OP can only have one more shout at cranking this issue up (unless he is about to pay) 
MrsBob


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> I suppose I could say anybody can park anything anywhere that is legal if they have paid any parking charges, or park anywhere they like in any vehicle they have that is free to park without any local restrictions or traffic regulations being imposed, if they have a valid road tax disc on their vehicle be it a Smart car or a motorhome..
> 
> ...


Good shout .

Rob.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and if they do set up overnight facilities (well done, by the way!), hopefully they won't stop ordinary daytime parking for Mhers that do come in just for the day from campsites etc


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

Just been to Whitby today "not in MH" we walked into town, and up to the Marine chandlers which I think is past the "back car park" the only signs that I saw were saying coaches only.

BUT personally if I have parked up at 11pm I dont want to be up and away by 7am, the other problem is that it does not give motorhomers chance to spend money in the town which is often used as the basis of our right to be there.

I understand the reasoning behind some motorhomers wanting to be right in the town as it can be difficult to get in from some official sites when you only have the one means of transport.

End of the day its about time UK councils realised the potential revenue associated with motorhome stopovers and if Whitby does go park and ride I hope they will set aside a motorhome stopover area with basic facilities and I will then gladly pay my tenner.

VanFlair


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrs B

Thanks for that - only ever been to Whitby once so not aware of it.
As such arrangements have been made I feel it behoves the m/home community to use them as the more Council do provide for m/home the more pressure it puts on the rest to do the same.



VanFlair said:


> BUT personally if I have parked up at 11pm I dont want to be up and away by 7am, the other problem is that it does not give motorhomers chance to spend money in the town which is often used as the basis of our right to be there.


I don't think the £10 is to park ONLY between 11pm and 7am, but to allow you to REMAIN parked between 11pm and 7am.

If it is the former, then the trial is doomed to failure.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Whitby doesnt want motorhomes parking at all. The lady in the tourist Infomation office told me in no uncertain terms.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Whitby*



drcotts said:


> Whitby doesnt want motorhomes parking at all. The lady in the tourist Infomation office told me in no uncertain terms.


Last time we went there we parked in the large car park with no problems. there were about five other motohomes and several cars but loads and loads of empty space.

We spent quite a lot of money in the town. I bought some expense shoes and my wife bought some too. We had what we thought was a good but expensive lunch before restocking our fridge from the local deli type shops. BUT if that is the attitude in the tourist info office, then [email protected]@er Whitby, I won't be going back (it's over rated anyway)


----------



## sheldonleecooper (May 13, 2012)

sorry but i was incorrect in saying NO SLEEPING OR CAMPING IN VEHICLES BETWEEN 11PM AND 7 AM , its 11PM and 6AM sorry about that


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It has always been possible to buy a ticket for overnight parking there, we have done it a few times. I forget the cost but it was less than £10 and might have been a 24 hour ticket. I avoid Scarborough and Whitby nowadays. if they do not want my van, then they are not getting my money.

In the past, I noticed that we were the only van showing a valid ticket to overnight. WE do not help ourselves at times. There is a small group of 'freeloaders' who spoil it for others. If we had Aires, they would abuse them.

A motorhomer has been in regular contact with SBC and offered advice and guidance on motorhomes basic requirements. Sadly, a lot of their advice was ignored.


----------

